# Trade deadline 2014



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Post all Celtics-related rumors/thoughts/news here in the lead-up to Thursday's deadline.

It came out last night that Sacramento probably offered McLemore, Thomas, and two first-round picks for Rondo earlier this season but were told that he wouldn't extend with them. It's good to know his value is that high, but if he's killing trades already the Celtics may have to ride out next season with him and work from there. Also, apparently the Raptors have some interest in him as well. I wouldn't mind something that sent Lowry to the Knicks, Rondo to the Raptors, and netted Boston an unprotected first from each team plus an asset or the opportunity to dump a salary.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

You would think Rondo would at least do Boston the service of providing a list of acceptable teams so they don't even begin negotiations with teams he'd rather not play for.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> You would think Rondo would at least do Boston the service of providing a list of acceptable teams so they don't even begin negotiations with teams he'd rather not play for.


I posted something similar in the Toronto thread, but Rondo's sub-market-rate contract is working against Boston at this point. Because the first year of an extension is limited to a certain percentage raise over the last year of his contract (I can't remember the exact figure), no extension is going to pay him as much as what he'll get by starting over with a new deal in free agency.

It's not a question of who he's willing to play for like when Carmelo was traded, it's the CBA forcing him to free agency to maximize his money.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I posted something similar in the Toronto thread, but Rondo's sub-market-rate contract is working against Boston at this point. Because the first year of an extension is limited to a certain percentage raise over the last year of his contract (I can't remember the exact figure), no extension is going to pay him as much as what he'll get by starting over with a new deal in free agency.
> 
> It's not a question of who he's willing to play for like when Carmelo was traded, it's the CBA forcing him to free agency to maximize his money.


In that case, he's untradeable and not worth talking about.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> In that case, he's untradeable and not worth talking about.


The only scenarios I'd really take seriously would be a contender or pseudo-contender with a reasonable expectation they'd be able to retain him on the open market (like Houston) or a desperate GM trying to save his job this year (like Detroit). But yea, he's pretty much untradable.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Stolen from the Kevin Love thread on the main board:



mvP to the Wee said:


> Peter Vecsey
> KL will only commit 2 team w winning culture. Meaning Celtics r in his sights, as are Bulls. Both have lots to exchange....
> 10:27 PM - 19 Feb 2014


If Love indicates that he'd sign an extension in Boston I think you have to throw a very rich package Minnesota's way to team him up with Rondo. You only get so many opportunities at top-20 guys, so even if he has some deficiencies in his game you have to lock him up when you have the chance.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think that's Vescey's interpretation of Love's ASG boilerplate. I think there's very little chance that he'll stay east.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think that's Vescey's interpretation of Love's ASG boilerplate. I think there's very little chance that he'll stay east.


I don't know, if he winds up on a good playoff team I don't think he walks in order to play on the Lakers with Kobe and whatever rookies and minimum guys they can scrounge up. I don't think he moves any earlier than this coming summer, but if you pair him up with Rondo and then use the remaining trade chips to get a third all-star I don't see it as a huge stretch that he re-signs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think Boston is going to be a good playoff team unless they add a top 5 defender at C (read, Tyson Chandler) _and_ another all star. With defensive voids at the 1 & 4 that team is going nowhere fast. I mean Phoenix actually _is_ a good playoff team and has cap space, plus a boatload of draft picks to send back to Minnesota in a trade, and leaves him close to his Santa Monica home. Portland would also likely open the floodgates to add him to Lillard.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I don't think Boston is going to be a good playoff team unless they add a top 5 defender at C (read, Tyson Chandler) _and_ another all star. With defensive voids at the 1 & 4 that team is going nowhere fast. I mean Phoenix actually _is_ a good playoff team and has cap space, plus a boatload of draft picks to send back to Minnesota in a trade, and leaves him close to his Santa Monica home. Portland would also likely open the floodgates to add him to Lillard.


Morey's going to crack on Asik sooner or later, and if Ainge actually has some motivation to go out and get him I don't see any reason to think that deal doesn't get done. I know everything's doom and gloom if Ainge doesn't deal Rondo, but him and Love with a competent supporting cast is immediately a second-tier team in the East and one player away from the Finals (particularly if Indy and Miami erode a bit).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Asik is OK, but when you look at the ASPM numbers he gets overrated. He's an above average defender, but not half mobile enough to cover up the amount Boston's C would have to. You would need Joel Embiid or Willie Cauley-Stein to develop quickly on that end while praying that you don't get Dwightmared. I'm sure Boston will kick the tires this summer, but given that their other star already has one foot out the door it's a huge gamble that could backfire in generational proportions.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Asik is OK, but when you look at the ASPM numbers he gets overrated. He's an above average defender, but not half mobile enough to cover up the amount Boston's C would have to. You would need Joel Embiid or Willie Cauley-Stein to develop quickly on that end while praying that you don't get Dwightmared. I'm sure Boston will kick the tires this summer, but given that their other star already has one foot out the door it's a huge gamble that could backfire in generational proportions.


Oh yea, I only consider it if Love opts-in to the last year of his deal and indicates he'd have no problem signing long-term and Rondo seems happy with it as well. If Love doesn't want to be in the Boston I'm not cashing everything in for him. Not that I think he winds up in Boston anyway.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, yeah, right now I'd say LA this summer (if they land a top 3 pick) and Phoenix are the best bets.


----------

